# حديد الزهر-مرفق صور



## بابكريحى (8 سبتمبر 2011)

حديد الزهر

كثيرا ما قد يلقي ظلالا من الحديد يمكن استخدامها في مكان الصلب في تحقيق وفورات كبيرة في التكلفة. وانتاج مزايا تصميم من الحديد الزهر ما يلي :

انخفاض تكلفة الإنتاج والأدوات

جيد machinability دون الدفن

القدرة على صبها في أشكال معقدة

ممتازة مقاومة التآكل وصلابة عالية (أبيض ولا سيما القطط الحديد)

التخميد الملازمة قدرات عالية

من الحديد الزهر المتضررة هي الخصائص من خلال العوامل التالية :

التركيب الكيميائي للحديد

معدل تبريد الصب في القالب (والذي يعتمد على سمك مقطع في الصب)

نوع من الجرافيت شكلت (إن وجد)

أنواع من الحديد الزهر :

وتظهر أنواع رئيسية من الحديد المسبوك في الشكل 1.



الشكل 1. أنواع من الحديد الزهر

يلقي رمادي الحديد :

الحديد الزهر الرمادي هي أقدم وأكثر شيوعا بكثير شكل من الحديد الزهر. ونتيجة لذلك ، يفترض أن يتم من قبل العديد من أن يكون الشكل الوحيد من الحديد الزهر وشروط "الزهر" و "الحديد الرمادي" تستخدم بالتبادل. للأسف عادة الملكية الوحيدة المعروفة من الرمادي الحديد هشاشة ، يتم تعيينه أيضا إلى "الزهر" ، وبالتالي على جميع الحديد الزهر. رمادي الحديد ، واسمه بسبب كسر في ومظهر الرمادي. أنه يحتوي على الكربون في شكل الجرافيت تقشر في مصفوفة الذي يتكون من الفريت ، البرليت أو خليط من الاثنين. السائل الرمادي ، والحديد للتوسع بسبب التصلب خلال تشكيل الجرافيت ، جعلت سيولة هذا المثل الأعلى لإنتاج المعادن الاقتصادية الحرة ، معقدة ، المسبوكات انكماش مثل كتل السيارات.

وتشبه شكل رقائق من الجرافيت في الحديد الرمادي ، انظر الشكلين 2 و 3 ، يمارس النفوذ المهيمن على خصائصه الميكانيكية. قانون رقائق الجرافيت ومربي الإجهاد الذي قد يسبب تدفق البلاستيك قبل الأوان المترجمة في انخفاض تشدد ، والشروع في كسر في مصفوفة في أعلى تشدد. ونتيجة لذلك ، يسلك أي سلوك الحديد الرمادي ولكن مرونة التخميد خصائص ممتازة ، وفشل في التوتر دون حدوث تشوه كبير من البلاستيك. وجود رقائق الجرافيت يعطي أيضا رمادي حديد machinability ممتازة و- التشحيم خصائص النفس.



الشكل 2. رقائق الجرافيت في الحديد الزهر الرمادي





الشكل 3. صورة مجهرية من الحديد الزهر الرمادي



مزايا من الحديد الزهر الرمادي :

الجرافيت أعمال رقاقة الكسارة آسا ومواد التشحيم الأداة.

قدرة عالية جدا التخميد.

تحمل الصفات الجيدة الجافة بسبب الجرافيت.

بعد تشكيل جداول واقية ، فإنه يقاوم التآكل في كثير من البيئات الهندسية المشتركة.

المساوئ :

هش (قوة تأثير منخفض) مما يحد بشدة من استخدام للتطبيقات الحرجة.

الجرافيت بمثابة باطلة ويقلل من قوة. الحد الأقصى المقترح لنؤكد تصميم 1 / 4 النهائي من الشد و. الحد الأقصى للتحميل التعب هو 1 / 3 من قوة التعب.

في القسم سوف يتغير حجم سبب الاختلافات في خصائص بالقطع بسبب التباين في المجهرية.

ارتفاع الحديد الزهر الرمادي القوة هي أكثر تكلفة لإنتاج.

انخفاض سبائك الحديد الزهر الرمادي :

تمكن من استخدامها في الحديد الزهر الرمادي واجب إعادة تصميم التطبيقات العالي دون الحاجة إلى المواد أو مكلفة.

المزايا :

الحد من حساسية في القسم.

تحسن في القوة ، والمقاومة للتآكل والحرارة ومقاومة التآكل أو مزيج من هذه الخصائص.

المساوئ :

ارتفاع تكلفة.

يمكن أن يسبب مشاكل الإضافات سبائك مسبك مع إعادة استعمال الخردة (العدائين والناهضون ، الخ) والإنتاج العادي المقاطعة.

زيادة في القوة لا يحقق زيادة مقابلة في قوة التعب.

كر ، مو والخامس وكربيد المثبتات التي تحسن القوة والمقاومة للحرارة ولكن يضعف machinability.

الزهر الأبيض الحديد :

الحديد الزهر الأبيض فريد من نوعه من حيث أنه هو العضو الوحيد في العائلة الحديد الزهر الذي الكربون موجود فقط كما كاربايد. نظرا لعدم وجود الغرافيت ، ولها مظهر الخفيفة. وجود كربيدات مختلفة ، اعتمادا على محتوى سبيكة ، يجعل من الحديد الزهر الأبيض صعبا للغاية ومقاومة للتآكل ولكن هش للغاية. تحسين شكل من الحديد الزهر الأبيض هو الحديد الزهر مبردة.



4A الشكل. صورة مجهرية من الحديد الزهر الأبيض

يلقي مبرد الحديد :

عندما تبرد من الرمادي يلقي حديد المترجمة المنطقة بسرعة كبيرة للغاية من الذوبان ، وشكلت والحديد الزهر في المكان الذي تم تبريده. ويسمى هذا النوع من الحديد الزهر الأبيض مبردة. الصب يمكن أن يكون إنتاج مبرد الحديد عن طريق تعديل تكوين الكربون من الحديد الزهر الأبيض بحيث أن معدل التبريد العادي على السطح هو مجرد بسرعة كافية لإنتاج الحديد الزهر الأبيض في حين أن معدل أبطأ التبريد تحت السطح سوف تنتج الحديد الرمادي. عمق النقصان البرد وصلابة من الزيادات منطقة مبردة مع محتوى الكربون المتزايدة.

يستخدم الكروم في كميات صغيرة للتحكم في عمق البرد. بسبب تشكيل كربيد الكروم ، والكروم المستخدمة في مقدار 1 حتي 4 في المئة من الحديد مبردة لزيادة صلابة وتحسين مقاومة التآكل. كما أن يستقر كربيد ويمنع تشكيل الجرافيت في الفروع الثقيلة. عندما تضاف بكميات من 12 حتي 35 في المئة ، والكروم نقل المقاومة للتآكل والأكسدة في درجات حرارة مرتفعة.



4B الشكل. صورة مجهرية من الحديد الزهر مبردة

التبريد السريع يمنع الجرافيت وتشكيل البرليت. كما لو النيكل والكروم ، أو الموليبدينوم تضاف هذه السبائك ، فإن الكثير من الأوستينيت يتحول إلى martensite بدلا من البرليت. صلابة من الحديد الزهر مبردة بشكل عام نظرا لتشكيل martensite.

الحديد المستخدم هو مبرد الزهر لعجلات السيارة السكك الحديدية ، وسحق لفات ، والأحذية وختم يموت ، والعديد من واجب قطع غيار ماكينات الثقيلة.

الدكتايل الحديد الزهر (عقيدية الزهر) :

تم تطوير هذا الهيكل من الذوبان. أشكال الكربون في مجالات عندما السيريوم والمغنيزيوم والصوديوم ، أو عناصر أخرى تضاف إلى ذوبان الحديد مع الكبريت المنخفضة جدا والتي من شأنها أن تمنع من تشكيل الكربون. السيطرة على حرارة العملية يمكن علاج ، العائد من الحديد pearlitic ، مصفوفات martensitic في المجالات التي هي جزءا لا يتجزأ من الكربون.



الرقم 5. العقيدي (الدكتايل) الحديد الزهر وجزءا لا يتجزأ من الكربون كروية في المصفوفة.



الرقم 6. صورة مجهرية من عقيدية الزهر

مزايا الحديد الزهر الدكتايل والتي أدت إلى نجاحها كثيرة ، لكنها يمكن تلخيصها بسهولة ، وبراعة عالية الأداء وبأسعار منخفضة. أعضاء أسرة حديدية قد صب أخرى لها خصائص الفردية المتفوقة التي قد جعلها مادة الاختيار في بعض التطبيقات ، لكن أيا منها لم براعة من الحديد الزهر المرن ، الذي غالبا ما يقدم المصمم مع أفضل مجموعة من الخصائص العامة. هذا واضح بشكل خاص في مجال الخواص الميكانيكية حيث الحديد الزهر الدكتايل عروض المصمم خيار اختيار ليونة عالية ، مع ضمان درجات من 18 ٪ أكثر استطالة (تصل إلى 25 ٪) أو عالية القوة ، مع قوة الشد تتجاوز 120 كسيت . حديد الدكتايل Austempered عروض أكبر وارتداء المقاومة الميكانيكية ، وتوفير قوة الشد تتجاوز 230 كسيت.

بالإضافة إلى تكلفة المزايا التي توفرها جميع الصب والحديد الزهر المرن ، بالمقارنة مع الصلب والحديد الزهر القابل للطرق ، ويقدم أيضا وفورات إضافية في التكاليف. مثل صب معدن التجارية الأكثر والصلب والحديد الزهر القابل للطرق انخفاض في الصوت أثناء التصلب ، ونتيجة ل، تتطلب مغذيات والناهضون للتعويض عن انكماش ومنع تشكيل انكماش العيوب الخارجية أو الداخلية. الحديد الزهر الدكتايل عروض كبيرة انكماش منخفضة خلال الصب. في حالة المسبوكات كبيرة تنتج في قوالب جامدة ، وأنها لا تتطلب مغذيات. وفي حالات أخرى ، فإنه يتطلب مغذيات التي هي أصغر بكثير من تلك المستخدمة ليونة من الحديد الزهر والصلب. هذا الشرط انخفاض للمعادن تغذية يزيد من الإنتاجية من الحديد الزهر الدكتايل ويقلل المادية والاحتياجات من الطاقة ، مما أدى إلى تحقيق وفورات كبيرة في التكاليف. استخدام المشتركة الدرجات معظم من الحديد الزهر المرن "، كما الزهر" يلغي تكاليف المعالجة الحرارية ، وتقديم مزيد من الاستفادة.

الحديد الزهر المرن المستخدمة للتطبيقات هيكلية كثيرة ، ولا سيما تلك التي تتطلب قوة وصلابة جنبا إلى جنب مع machinability جيدة ومنخفضة التكلفة. والزراعية وصناعة السيارات والمستخدمين الرئيسيين للمسبوكات الحديد الدكتايل. بسبب ميزة اقتصادية وموثوقية عالية ، وتستخدم وحديد الدكتايل لقطع غيار السيارات الحرجة مثل أعمدة الكرنك ، وربط قضبان المحرك ، والأسلحة المهمل ، ومحاور العجلات ، محاور الشاحنات وتؤيد الجبهة عجلة المغزل ، قرص الفرامل الفرجار ، وأجزاء نظام التعليق ، أنيار نقل الطاقة الكهربائية ، تطبيقات درجة حرارة عالية للإسكان توربو والفتحات ، وصمامات الأمان العالي للعديد من التطبيقات. صناعة أنابيب الحديد الزهر هو مستخدم آخر كبير من الفونت المرن.

طيع الحديد الزهر :

إذا تبرد بسرعة والحديد الزهر ، في حاجة الى رقائق الجرافيت عن الحديد الزهر الرمادي لا تحصل على فرصة لتشكيل. بدلا من ذلك ، الحديد الزهر الأبيض النماذج. يلقي هذا تسخين حديد الأبيض إلى حوالي 1700سواو لفترات طويلة من الوقت في وجود مواد تحتوي على الأوكسجين ، مثل أكسيد الحديد. في cementite درجات حرارة مرتفعة (Fe3C) تتحلل إلى الفريت وخالية من الكربون. على التبريد ، والكربون معا تتحلل إلى مزيد من جزيئات صغيرة من الجرافيت المضغوط (بدلا من مثل الجرافيت تقشر ينظر في الحديد الزهر الرمادي). إذا كان تبريد بطيء جدا ، هو الافراج الكربون أكثر حرية. الكربون المشار هذه الخطوط لتهدئة كما الكربون ، وتسمى عملية malleableizing.



الرقم 7. طيع الحديد الزهر

8 ويبين الشكل من الحديد الزهر القابل للطرق ، التي لديها مصفوفة الفريت والكربون جزءا لا يتجزأ من الجسيمات خفف في المصفوفة.



الرقم 8. من الحديد الزهر القابل للطرق الحديد

ويبين الشكل 9 البرليت الحديد الزهر القابل للطرق ، التي لديها البرليت المصفوفة. بإضافة المنغنيز للهيكل ، احتفظ الكربون في شكل cementite.



الرقم 9. Pearlitic الحديد الزهر طيع

الخصائص الفيزيائية ويمكن الحصول عليها تكون واسعة ومتنوعة من التدفئة والتبريد من خلال درجة الحرارة eutectoid أو عن طريق إضافة عناصر صناعة السبائك. تبريد سيتباطأ يسبب cementite لتتحلل والافراج عن مزيد من الخطوط الكربون (الكربون المزاج). سوف التبريد السريع الاحتفاظ ببعض cementite. الإبقاء على المبلغ ، سيعتمد على سرعة التبريد.

الحديد الزهر القابل للطرق المستخدمة لربط قضبان والملاحم عالمية مشتركة ، نقل التروس ، والتروس التفاضلية حالات معينة ، وأعمدة الكرنك ضاغط والمحاور ، والشفاه ، والأنابيب والتجهيزات وقطع صمام والبحرية وغيرها من التطبيقات الثقيلة السكك الحديدية.

المزايا :

ممتاز machinability

ليونة كبيرة

خصائص مقاومة جيدة للصدمة

المساوئ :

أما العيب الرئيسي في الانكماش. طيع الحديد الزهر تخفيضات في الحجم خلال التصلب ، ونتيجة لذلك ، يتطلب المرفقة الخزانات (مغذيات والناهضون) من المعدن السائل للتعويض عن انكماش ومنع تشكيل انكماش العيوب الخارجية أو الداخلية.
ملحوظة:سوف انزل الصور قريبا باذن الله


----------

